# Camallanus Worm treatment!?!



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have an angel fish that seems to have camallanus worm. it has red string coming from its anus and has a bloaded belly. what is best used to cure this!? I saw this and kinda freaked when i first seen it and I am scared its going to pass onto my other fish. I have platys, guppies, rams, danios, plecos, tetras, cory cat and a parrot. I need something that is safe for all fish. its a 75 gallon.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fishyfarmacy suggest Paracide-D in food and de-los in the water, but doesn't say whats in them. http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/products3.html.


----------

